# Favorite Stravinsky Works



## Classical Playlists (Jan 26, 2020)

Not easy to make a selection for the poll, but there is still the 'other' option. stravinsky has written so much good music.


----------



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

*Rite of Spring*
By far my favorite.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Firebird, Rite, Other (Ebony Concerto)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd find it difficult boiling any list of Stravinsky's works down to a mere handful of favourites but I would still try and make room for the Octet for winds.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Picked Rite of Spring, Dumbarton Oaks, and Other for the Septet.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Classical Playlists said:


> , but there is still the 'other' option.


For most TC polls, 'other' is my option of choice.

*Abraham & Isaac* ('63), *Elegy for J.F.K.* ('64) and - my favorite - *Movements* ('59).


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

The Rite for sure, followed closely by the other two famous ballets - such ravishing orchestration and rhythmic vitality. Then I would turn to his choral works - sure, some of them are a bit austere and "thorny," but there is great beauty to be found in the _Symphony of Psalms_, _Threni_, _Requiem Canticles_, and _Mass_ for patient listeners.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

another = Octet


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Symphonies of Wind Instruments
Renard
Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments
Duo Concertant
Orpheus
Apollon musagete
Ragtime
Tango
Requiem Canticles ... and the rest of his late works.


----------



## mparta (Sep 29, 2020)

I think I have certain performances that influence this.

The old Bernstein/English some odd I think of Symphony of Psalms is really a "stand back" performance of a great piece of music.

The older Markevitch Philips recordings has two things that stand out, first Apollon Musagete, another piece I return to regularly despite my inveterate pursuit of novelty, and L'histoire du Soldat.

For the great ballets, Petrushka.

And for whatever you think it is, any version of Pulcinella, even the accompanied violin (I really like Augustine Hadelich here).

And finally but not last, I learned to appreciate Rake's Progress when I wrote a paper on it as an undergraduate. The book is off the charts (Auden), the narrative and its culmination in Ann's forgiveness and the finale, perfection. I like the Chailly recording, haven't returned to Stravinsky's for decades. Perhaps I should.

Oh, one more thing: the great ballets in the recordings by Les Siecles. The most dansing and danseable, Roth is a magician. The Rite is really remarkable.

Please look at the Markevitch Apollon Musagete and tell me it's not ear candy


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

The _Rite_ is the one work by Stravinsky I revisit most often. I currently have upwards of 50 recorded versions in my disc collection, and one copy of the score. The work seems to explode into entirely new dimensions of sound when one follows the score through a hearing.

I do also love the orchestration of _The Firebird_. I've never been a big fan of Stravinsky's "insect music" phase, though I turn to those works every now and again in hopes of aesthetic enlightenment and a deepening of appreciation, but there is so much music of the 20th century that I enjoy more. Still, the _Rite_ ranks very high on my list of "essential" works of musical art.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

_Le Sacre_ along with _Petrushka_ and _The Firebird_ are the works I re-visit least of all his works.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

My Top Ten Stravinsky Recordings:

1. _The Rite of Spring_ (Pierre Monteux/Boston Symphony Orchestra) RCA
2. _Ebony Concerto_ (Benny Goodman/Igor Stravinsky/Columbia Jazz Combo) CBS/Sony
3. _Suite Italienne for Violin and Piano_ (Cho-Liang Lin/André-Michel Schub) CBS/Sony
4. _Violin Concerto_ (Cho-Liang Lin/Esa-Pekka-Solonen) CBS/Sony
5. _Symphony of the Psalms_ (Leonard Bernstein/London Symphony Orchestra/Bach Festival Choir) CBS/Sony
6. _The Firebird_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) CBS/Sony 
7. _The Fairy's Kiss Divertimento_ (Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra) RCA 
8. _Threni_ (Igor Stravinsky/Columbia Symphony Orchestra/Schola Cantorum & soloists) CBS/Sony
9. _The Flood_ (Robert Craft/Columbia Symphony Orchestra w/Laurance Harvey as the Narrator, Sebastian Cabot as "Noah", etc.; recorded under the supervision of the composer) CBS/Sony
10. _Oedipus Rex_ (Seiji Ozawa/Saito Kinen Orchestra w/the Shinya Kan Chorus; Jessye Norman, etc.) Philips


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

Petrouchka, the arrangement of Bach's Canonic Variations and the Pulcinella suite. Other than that I have to admit that Stravinsky's music leaves me cold.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Petrouchka is my favorite - also voted for Symphony in C, Symphony in three movements, Rite, and Dumbarton Oaks.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

This was a tough choice. But I eventually chose Pulcinella. This piece still, after many hearings, makes my day. But the violin concerto, Petrouchka, Firebird, and Dumbarton Oaks are also favorites.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

I was able to narrow it down to all 56 CDs and 1 DVD in "Igor Stravinsky - The Complete Album Collection"

If Sony ever releases "Igor Stravinsky - The Complete 45's and EP's Collection" - I'll cut those...


----------



## Agamenon (Apr 22, 2019)

Les Noces, Agon, Rite, many more.

He is revered and well praised by many living composers.


----------



## Doctor Fuse (Feb 3, 2021)

I have found my people!

Here he is at his old-fool best - ridiculous, profound, and utterly sincere:


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

How many am I supposed to choose?


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

I don't listen to his works that often. However, this list sums up my tastes:

The Rite of Spring
Petrushka
Agon
Violin Concerto
Les noces
Oedipus Rex
Concertino for string quartet
Three pieces for string quartet
Suite italienne
Scherzo Fantastique
Symphony of Psalms
Symphony in E flat major
Symphony in three movements


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

5 great works not yet mentioned:

Canticum sacrum
In Memoriam Dylan Thomas
Duo Concertante for Violin and Piano
Concerto for Two Pianos
Symphonies of Wind Instruments


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The three main ballets and the Symphony for psalms. I can take or leave his other works.


----------



## polaci (Jul 10, 2015)

I've checked my favourites plus the other option for Oedipus Rex and Apollon Musagete.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I voted _Rite of Spring_ and not surprisingly, it is leading the poll.


----------



## John Lenin (Feb 4, 2021)

4 ballets and then very little. Ironically Vivaldi seems more important than Stravinsky these days.


----------

